# Campsites with baths...



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

We have threads on seaviews and riverside sites , how about a one with baths ?

The only one I have come across in the Milton of Fonab site in Pitlochry.
It's such a luxury having a bath be you a motorhomer or a camper , so can we point out the ones with baths please so I can stick the links into my Favs ?

http://www.fonab.dsl.pipex.com/index2.htm

Dolly


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

A shower is never the same for me either ... think there has been a post about sites with baths before.... given a choice I would far rather stay in one with a bath but we normally stay in CLs :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Unity Farm, Brean

Take your own plug :lol: 

Mike


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

DollyPeel said:


> We have threads on seaviews and riverside sites , how about a one with baths ?
> 
> Dolly


Hmmmmm, the only thing we REALLY miss as fulltimers! 8)


----------



## 98606 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ballyness Caravan Park in Bushmills, Co Antrim has a bath. A few years since we stayed there in a caravan but I'm sure motorhomes are welcome. It would involve a ferry crossing for most of you but as it's next door to the Bushmills Distillery it would be well worth the journey :!: and of course you get such a nice class of people here :!: :!: :!:

www.ballynesscaravanpark.com


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DollyPeel said:


> It's such a luxury having a bath be you a motorhomer or a camper


Buy an RV with a 'tub' :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> DollyPeel said:
> 
> 
> > It's such a luxury having a bath be you a motorhomer or a camper
> ...


Yeah but you can't really slob out in them can you. I don't know of an RV with a FULL sized bath?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

How about this for a full size tub










:wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> How about this for a full size tub
> 
> :wink:


......is that FULL size or 3/4. Mines definately 3/4 and although looks impressive, is not big enough for proper slobbing.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

zaskar said:


> ......is that FULL size or 3/4. Mines definately 3/4 and although looks impressive, is not big enough for proper slobbing.


The ad said Full Size but... who knows .

One man's full size is another's 3/4, ( said the actress to the bishop ) :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Baths*



ScotJimland said:


> zaskar said:
> 
> 
> > ......is that FULL size or 3/4. Mines definately 3/4 and although looks impressive, is not big enough for proper slobbing.
> ...


....when she waved her wooden leg!

I was historically a bath person but since moving into this house three years ago have always adopted a shower.

If we get the urge for a long soak next year when we are away, I will pull some favours from acquaintances at Garda!

If Oscar really wants a bath - he can go in Lake Garda with his trunks on of course!
Rapide561


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

I know of three 

Manor Farm Caravan Park 
Sea Road, Anderby 
Skegness
Lincolnshire 
PE24 5YB 

Croft Farm Holiday Park 
Luxulyan
Bodmin 
Cornwall (East) 
PL30 5EQ 

Vale Of Pickering Caravan Park 
Carr House Farm
Allerston
Pickering 
North Yorkshire 
YO18 7PQ

have stayed at them all and there all pretty good - although at croft farm the hot tap is on a coin meter so it does take about 60p to get much depth!


----------

